# Fun targets



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I just purchased sheets that have Bugs on them. Cheap from Wal Mart. Moths, beetles, lady bugs, mosquitos (which I can't see from 10 yards). Just to not shoot at an X or O.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

My 14 year old son and I will ocassionally shoot at balloons. I just love to hear the popping noise


----------



## photosbyapril (Jan 30, 2012)

I will have to check out Walmart-my youngest loves bugs


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

Make a moving target, or a few flip up targets at different distances.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

We do balloons with kids , it's fun!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I keep trying to get my husband to stand with an apple on his head...he won't do it!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

roflol! We also have a foam apple that hangs on the target!


----------



## Clarise (Jan 13, 2011)

We've used the dart board targets before. The strategy of different points keeps our 13 year old interested!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

We play cricket and tic tac toe


----------



## JimPetersen (Jul 4, 2012)

We took the head off the 3D deer target and set it on the deer's back. One son counts down 3,2,1 and one son and I shoot. Of course only the winner connects with the head. The head bounces off behind the target with an arrow in it. Good times.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds fun! We purchased some splattering pistol targets recently and have been shooting a "zombie pig", and a battleship game target. Oh and a dartboard target. We've also shot at playing cards and play poker that way (adults only).


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

My husband hung a tennis ball from a cable in front of a bag target and we shoot it from 35 yards. Definitely will help you work on accuracy. We have several 3d targets, bear, turkey, dear, etc., however, we always find ourselves focusing on our cheapest target, the tennis ball. I think the mosquito target from Rinehart is fun to shoot, too.


----------

